# Modern Arnis schools?



## Shodan (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello.........I just had a quick question here.......back in the early 90's, I earned a 2nd degree green belt from Jose Bueno and Herb Blue.  Just after that, I started college, which took me away from my studio and though I remember a lot of my material, I have not studied Arnis since.  Instead, I continued with my first art which is Kenpo.

  Anyway- as of late, I have been very interested in getting back into Modern Arnis and am wondering if any of you know of any schools/instructors you can recommend in my area.  I live in the Sacramento, CA. area.  Thank you.

  Also, I was looking at how the Arnis ranks go (because I can't remember) and one place said it goes:
white
yellow
blue
green

  However........I don't remember ever having a yellow belt in Arnis so am wondering how the ranks go for most?  Or does it vary all over the place from school to school?

  Thank you for your help.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

School links here (through their orgs.):
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1010

Several have belt ranks on their pages; one I know does for sure is the WMAA (with which I am associated):
www.wmarnis.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi,

MARPPIO (Remy A. Presas' Children's Organization) has several schools in Northern California.

Visit their website for more information:
http://www.modernarnis.com/marppio_schools.htm.

Good luck,

Palusut


----------



## jasoncar (May 30, 2008)

Hi Shodan,

I think we met a few times in the Andersonand we may have trained together with Guro Blue before he opened school in Redding. It was back in the days with Crazy Steve and others.J Anyway, I may still have info on the rank testing. If you are still interested, I would be happy to look around for it.

Later, 
Jasoncar


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2008)

I wonder if the original poster ever found a school?


----------



## Shodan (May 30, 2008)

Hi Jason!!

  Sure I remember you!!  I'll write you back on e-mail.

  Arnisador.....I actually ended up starting my own school with a friend of mine- it's a Kenpo school though.  We are fairly new (a year and a half) but plan to eventually incorporate some of what I remember from the Arnis into our curriculum.  Thanks for asking!

  Tara


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2008)

Well, good luck to you with your school!


----------

